# Help: Can't Open Paint Pot!



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

My mom just bought me a Paintpot and I can't get the lid off!!! aaaah
and its SOFT OCHRE, so I might not find another one to trade for!!!

What should I do?
I'm afraid to run hot water because it might melt the paint


----------



## AppleDiva (Feb 17, 2008)

I had the same problem.  I had to get my husband to open the container for me.


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 17, 2008)

Find some of those rubber jar-opening thingys and use one to grip the pot and one to grip the lid.  Turn your hands in opposite directions.  It might also help to tap the lid on the counter to break the seal.  This process worked for me, as I had a heck of a time getting Girl Friendly and Nice Vice to open.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 17, 2008)

Running hot water temporarily will not harm the paintpot. I had to do it for my Delft p/p and it didnt do anything


----------



## kalikana (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I was having problems with this too. I finally got my Rollickin' paint pot to open by wrapping 2 thick rubber bands on the lid and on the glass thing. And I tapped the lid with something hard like the handle of my kitchen scissors .. And I used all the strength I had to open it. lol.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

My dad took it from me without me knowing and ran it under hot water ~ it worked! 
Thanks for all your suggestions though! 
I'm sure this will be useful for other members if they come across this


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 17, 2008)

haha, me and my hubby used plyers and messed up the top. I then returned it anyway.


----------



## amoona (Feb 17, 2008)

Fyi for ne1 who has trouble just bang the top of the paint pot like 2-3 times on a table and it'll open easily. That's how we open them at work.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 17, 2008)

I know it's too late to help you, but I agree with Amoona: I have had success banging it upside down on a hard table or on the ground. I know a MAC PR rep I talked to also told me she rapped hers with a spoon and it opened. HTHS!


----------



## artificial (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Fyi for ne1 who has trouble just bang the top of the paint pot like 2-3 times on a table and it'll open easily. That's how we open them at work._

 
That's how I got mine open, too..  After an hour of struggling


----------



## Torias22 (Feb 18, 2008)

I am glad it wasn't just me- they are open now after much effort


----------



## calbear (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_Fyi for ne1 who has trouble just bang the top of the paint pot like 2-3 times on a table and it'll open easily. That's how we open them at work._

 
No no babe - some are not that simple.  We had one that we tried to bang on everything in the store as well as gave to everyone passing the counter to try at opening inluding security and it never opened.  Some of them bad boys are just not meant to see the light of day, i swear.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Feb 18, 2008)

I had this problem also and my husband opened one of them for me. The other, my daughters and I took turns opening it with a warm washcloth and it finally opened. I have two more that I have not opened yet. I guess it will be the same thing. Has anyone also noticed how dry these new Paint Pots are, not creamy like the earlier ones of last year?


----------



## LaChinita (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a similar problem...I used the rubber band technique and it opened after some help from the bf...LOL.  

I just bought Rollickin from the Fafi collection and I did notice that they aren't as creamy when you first open it...especially when you use a brush.  But when I tried swiping it with my fingers it became much creamier from the warmth of my hand and from swiping off the top layer.  I think it's just the top layer that's a bit dry.  Once you get through that it should be the same creamy consistency.


----------



## MsButterfli (Feb 18, 2008)

oh goodness i thought it was just me, still aint get the darn nice vice open yet, my back is already out of wack and didnt wanna strain it by opening a damn paintpot lol guess i'll bang the top of it in the morning since its almost 5am now lol


----------



## nextcontestant (Feb 18, 2008)

I've been trying to open my new Perky since Saturday.  I spend a few minutes then leave it for a few hours.  I thought about running it under water but haven't tried that might be my next plan of attack.

ETA It worked.  A few seconds didn't.  I had to leave it for about a minute.


----------



## d n d (Feb 18, 2008)

I am so glad I wasn't the only one.  I has problems getting Nice Vice and Cash Flow open.  Nice Vice was the kicker, my hand and arm are still sore from that work out!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Feb 18, 2008)

hahaha i struggled w/ 2 of mine for about 30 minute and my sister walked in and popped them right open ... i must have loosened them up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'll have to try the hot water trick next time!


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 18, 2008)

i thought i was the only one having trouble opening these >< i thought something was wrong with mine too >< hahas now i know. thanks everyone


----------



## Covergirl913 (Feb 18, 2008)

I run mines under hot water from the sink for a few seconds and they open...It does not harm the contents...and mac really need to do someting about this...I don't understand why they have to screw the lids on those things so tight


----------



## *KT* (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a heck of a time with Nice Vice.  

My trick for anything that won't open is to go into the kitchen and get out those rubber cleaning gloves like these: Rubbermaid G300-12 Small Yellow Long Rub Glove

Put those babies on and twist.  Just having your grip not slip at all makes a world of difference.  If I'm opening a larger object like a jar of jelly, sometimes all I need to do is hold the glove over the lid and twist... but with the tiny paint pots, I have to actually put the gloves on.  

Works like a charm and it's something most of us have at home.  =)


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 18, 2008)

I had this problem with three of them and used a rubber jar opener.


----------



## almmaaa (Feb 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_Find some of those rubber jar-opening thingys and use one to grip the pot and one to grip the lid. Turn your hands in opposite directions. It might also help to tap the lid on the counter to break the seal. This process worked for me, as I had a heck of a time getting Girl Friendly and Nice Vice to open._

 

Same here both of those were hard as well to open so I banged them like u said and it didnt work so i kept banging and banging and finally i was able to open them to find out that the inside moved away from the  jar so you can see like an openinig between the paint and the pot and both of them got like that.  So that sux but atleast I was able to use it


----------



## crawlinginmyweb (Feb 18, 2008)

I had the same problem with Rollickin' paint pot & Layin' Low paint pot. With Rollickin I tapped the lid on the end of a table and it opened. Layin' Low took a few tries and a day later it opened. I had 4 different people try to open the lid, didn't work. I used rubber gloves, didn't work. I used the rubber jar opener, didn't work. I did immerse it in warm water but it feel that the warmness will change the texture of the paint pot. It kind of did, melted the paint pot a bit. I don't know if it changes the formula (I'm sure you're ok) but I try to avoid melting anything. So just as I was about to give up, at work today I decided I don't care if I break the paint pot glass. It was technically free because MAC Online sent me the wrong paint pot (wanted Nice Vice but ended up with Layin' Low) and let me keep the wrong one. I banged the lid on my carpet at work. It's industrial carpet over cement. Soft so it won't break the glass but hard enough to jossle something loose. And sure enough, I heard/felt a little pop and it opened like it was nothing. I didn't light tap it either. I banged it on the carpet and it opened. 

Hope this helps. 

Oh and when I opened Layin' Low, because I immersed it in warm water, the paint pot did melt a bit and move the paint around making it un smooth in the pot. The actual paint is fine but it did pull away from the glass part. I hope it doesn't flop out. HAHA


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Feb 18, 2008)

I had to use a pair of pliers to open Nice Vice on friday.


----------



## mmitsjojo (Feb 18, 2008)

^damn im having the same problem as you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i banged the rollickin' one and it finally opened, but the layin' low one no matter how many times i bang it, it just refuses to open, my mom also ran it in hot water and it still will not open, and i keep banging it on the table, but my moms getting furious with all this banging. i'm about to quit >:[


----------



## aaj83 (Feb 19, 2008)

and i thought i was the only one who wasn't strong enough!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i had to beg my hubby to keep on trying!!! poor thing..turned red while trying..but he finally managed after a few grunts...lolz!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Feb 19, 2008)

I first had this problem with Quite Natural from N collection. They know about it on Live Chat too. My husband had to open my last PP for me.


----------



## igswonderworld (Feb 19, 2008)

I had the same problem with Soft Ochre too.. I think whoever is closing those jars at the factory lately, is a big burly man who recently got this job


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 19, 2008)

Okay.. I am SO glad I found this thread-- because my Nice Vice p/p arrived just this afternoon by UPS and is still sitting on my dresser, mocking me right now!!
that and the BF is working overtime tonight so no help from him... I just want to play with it!! Sheesh.
Will attempt hot water, rubber bands, smacking the living h*ll out of it and the other suggestions on here LOL

ETA: okay, smacking the pot on the counter in anger and complete frustration worked wonders. LOL 
Wee!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Feb 19, 2008)

Its weird that all the new ones seem to do this, I had bought five in the first batches when they were new in Painterly (Artifact, Delft, Greenstroke, Rubenesque, Fresco Rose) and had no issues with any. The two newest ones (Layin Low, Perky) were both bitches. AHHH! 

With regards to previous comments--except for the N Collection ones (Soft Ochre and Quite Natural that were not as creamy) I've found these newest ones with Fafi to be far superior in the creaminess department, especially in comparison to Delft and Artifact which I felt weren't so nice to apply. *fingers crossed* MAC's reformulating them to make them creamy for us all!!


----------



## jolener (Feb 23, 2008)

I use rubber gloves to open mine, like the dish washing ones cause they have the grippy parts, but lately, once i buy them i get an MA to open it for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sometimes they can't get it open so they pass it along eachother to open it, and it works


----------



## twilightessence (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice Vice was hard for me to open but thanks to this thread I knew I just had to bang it on the kitchen counter, which I did, and it opened after that. So thanks, girls LOL.


----------



## mreichert (Feb 24, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Nice Vice!  

Thanks so much ladies for your input- I'm going to try them to get my p/p open


----------



## fash10nista (Feb 24, 2008)

Haha...I am soooo glad I'm not the only one having trouble with the darned things....I tried opening Rollickin', almost threw my wrist out of alignment trying to open it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Then tried opening Nice Vice and did it this way: I put it upside down on my palm (glass bottom up), pressed the top up with my palm while twisting the bottom, pushing down...It opened more easily than the first one...or it could've been just a stroke of luck...lol


----------



## Susanne (Feb 24, 2008)

I had the same problem with the Fafi Paint Pots. I hadn't expected this could happen. I had never had problems with Paint Pots before!


----------



## clotheswhore (Feb 24, 2008)

I just got my Nice Vice p/p to open.  I struggled with it since yesterday.  I ran it under hot water and tapped the lid with the back of a scissor.  Nothing.  Finally I just kept banging at it against the edge of my bathroom sink counter and it opened just like that.


----------



## aaj83 (Mar 1, 2008)

hmm..the weird part is..the nice vice i got...was very frustrating to open..but obviously called my hubby to handle that one..
but i just received my perky paintpot...and it opened in a snap..i didn't have to apply any pressure...i mean...i just twisted and it opened...hmm..weird..do you think i got one which had already been opened before??


----------



## cloudburst (Mar 1, 2008)

I just run hot tap water over the lid part of the pot, so the plastic expands a bit.  It makes it alot easier to open.


----------



## NatalieMT (Mar 6, 2008)

I had the same problem with Rollickin and Perky! Perky was just a bit hard to open but I had to run Rollickin under a hot tap - it's okay though got into it eventually.


----------



## missmacqtr (Mar 6, 2008)

rollickin' wont' open ! lol


----------



## annielise (Mar 6, 2008)

Placing them under hot running water for 10 seconds works wonders.  Water doesn't seep through.


----------



## mocha_queen (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah like most of the ladies mentioned, use warm water.
Let it stand head down in a little bit of warm water and then wrap a cloth around it to open the lid...it should open without a problem.


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 7, 2008)

You just gotta give em a good solid whack against a hard surface. I've had a few people bring em in and I take em and whack em against the counter and they look shocked for a second. Then I twist em open and smile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I figure they jsut seal them extra tight because it's a cream product....


----------



## aziajs (Mar 7, 2008)

I had one (Cash Flow) that was a little difficult to open.  The bigger problem was that there was glue all around the neck of the jar and it was dripping from the lid onto the product when it was closed.  I took it back to the counter and it took three of them 5 minutes to open it.  They refunded my money.


----------



## Sanae (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes! I also used a pair of *cleaning rubber gloves* to open a Nice Vice paint pot.
After much struggle trying to get it open with bare hands, the rubber glove made it so easy!!!!!! Recommended
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I had never had this problem with 3 other paint pots (Painterly, Perky, Cash Flow) I am keeping a pair of rubber gloves under the sink/close to me, just in case this happens again


----------



## Meryl (Apr 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kalikana* 

 
_Yeah, I was having problems with this too. I finally got my Rollickin' paint pot to open by wrapping 2 thick rubber bands on the lid and on the glass thing. And I tapped the lid with something hard like the handle of my kitchen scissors .. And I used all the strength I had to open it. lol._

 
That's exactly what I do!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Apr 21, 2008)

LOL, I feel like She-Ra! My constructivist opened with very little effort! I'm glad I know what to do when I buy a new pot, though. Thanks ladies!


----------



## ZoeKat (May 16, 2008)

I just bought my first paint pots today (Rubenesque and Fresco Rose) and I have been sitting here wondering what's wrong with them (or me)! I had no idea everyone had this problem. A rubber jar opener worked on Rubenesque, but not after 5 minutes of grunting and killing my elbow. Hot water worked for Fresco Rose. The banging method didn't work for either of them. I'm glad that's over! What a tease, buying beautiful MAC and being unable to open it for a few hours.


----------



## Luceuk (May 17, 2008)

I had the same problem in the end I hit mine of the wall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It broke the seal and opened straight away.


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2008)

We have had a problem with this in our store. If you take it back and explain that you can't open it I bet they will say that's okay have a refund because it's been an issue. We had a lot of customers come in and complain about that xx


----------

